# Freebox 5 serveur d'impression



## capitaine_choc (13 Décembre 2007)

http://www.freenews.fr/nat/5548-services-la-freebox-devient-serveur-d-impression.html

J'ai tenté avec Tiger + Dell 1700 USB, protocole IP HP Direct socket et adresse FBX (192.168.0.254). ça dit que c'est fait mais l'imprimante ne sort rien!
J'ai alors tenté avec le protocole EPSON: même combat!


----------



## ibanezmac (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour !
J'essaie d'imprimer via le serveur d'impression freebox...
J'arrive à imprimer UNE DEMI PAGE et..ca s'arrête !
Config : Leopard = FBX V5 + imprimante HP photosmart C4180...
Je mets Protocole en IP et HP direct socket, l'adresse de la FBX (192.168.0.254)
et dans "Imprimer via" je selectionne mon imprimante...et hop..une demi page.
Quelqu'un a eu un meilleur résultat ?


----------



## sylver (13 Décembre 2007)

ibanezmac a dit:


> Bonjour !
> J'essaie d'imprimer via le serveur d'impression freebox...
> J'arrive à imprimer UNE DEMI PAGE et..ca s'arrête !
> Config : Leopard = FBX V5 + imprimante HP photosmart C4180...
> ...



J'ai pareil, sauf que ça imprime un peu plus qu'une demi-page. Mais sinon symptôme identique : l'impression commence bien, puis ça s'arrête.

Si ça peut servir, j'ai constaté le même phénomène en imprimant depuis un PC sous Windows XP, et sur les forums de Freenews j'ai constaté qu'on n'était pas les seuls à avoir le même problème.

Le service est peut-être encore en bêta, d'ailleurs je n'ai vu aucune annonce de la part de Free sur le sujet, rien non plus dans la FAQ, et donc le service n'est pas officiellement disponible.

Edit : tiens, j'ai réussi à terminer l'impression en appuyant sur le bouton "Reprise" de mon HP Deskjet 1125C.


----------



## capitaine_choc (13 Décembre 2007)

moi ça sort rien du tout


----------



## Dramis (13 Décembre 2007)

sylver a dit:


> Si ça peut servir, j'ai constaté le même phénomène en imprimant depuis un PC sous Windows XP, et sur les forums de Freenews j'ai constaté qu'on n'était pas les seuls à avoir le même problème.



Ca doit être un problème de pool, tu envoies l'information a la freebox à 100 meg/sec alors que l'imprimante la digère qu'a 12 meg/sec voir 1meg/sec si elle est en usb 1.

Essaye de limiter la bande passante a 1meg/sec sur ta connextion réseaux pour tester.


----------



## tonio08 (13 Décembre 2007)

moi quand j'imprime ca me sort une ligne avec des symboles et après plein de page vierge jusqu'à ce que j'annule l'impression.


----------



## sylver (13 Décembre 2007)

Comme dit (voir mon message modifié ci-dessus), j'ai réussi à terminer l'impression en appuyant sur la touche "Reprise".

Par contre l'impression est lente, mais ça je crois que c'est parce que j'utilise le pilote de la HP Deskjet 1120C du paquet Gimp-Print, vu que j'arrive pas à utiliser le pilote natif de la 1125C.


----------



## capitaine_choc (13 Décembre 2007)

Rien à faire, le mieux que j'ai obtenu c'est un message d'erreur.
J'ai un PC XP SP2, un Mac Tiget et une imprimante laser Dell 1700. J'ai bien entendu redémarré ma freebox, plusieurs fois en fait, et elle s'est mise à jour hier avec le dernier micrologiciel.

//Sur le PC
J'ai le choix entre pilote PCL et pilote PS.
- En utilisant l'adresse 192.168.0.254 ET le pilote PCL ça imprime un message d'erreur
    PCL XL error
    Subsystem: KERNEL
    Error: IllegalOperatorSequence
    Operato: Ellipse
    Position: 1602
- En utilisant l'adresse 192.168.0.254 et le pilote PS OU mafreebox.freebox.fr pilote PCL ou mafreebox.freebox.fr pilote PS ça ne signale aucune erreur mais n'imprime rien.

//Sur le Mac
J'ai tenté avec protocole IP HP Direct socket et adresse FBX (192.168.0.254). ça dit que c'est fait mais l'imprimante ne sort rien!
J'ai alors tenté avec l'adresse mafreebox.free.fr: Il me dit que le bus est trop chargé.

Je laisse tomber pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## tonio08 (13 Décembre 2007)

J'ai téléphoner au centre utilisateur mac chez free et il m'ont répondu que c'était un service optionnel donc il ne font pas de support. Ils m'ont renvoyé sur le site freenews.


----------



## ibanezmac (13 Décembre 2007)

Hébin...on n'est pas sortis de l'auberge.


----------



## tonio08 (13 Décembre 2007)

Je crois que cela est du au pilote utilisé pour imprimer. Lorsque l'on ajoute l'imprimante il est marqué "imprimé via Imprimante Postscript generique". Lorsque je laisse comme cela j'ai une page de caractères qui s'imprime puis plus rien. J'ai une HP PSC 1610 et au lieu de Posscript j'ai mis HP Photosmart C4200 series. Et la sur un document de 20 pages il m'en imprime 2 et il arrête.


----------



## ibanezmac (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir !

J'ai refait un essai sur mon ·ÎÍ de pc et le résultat est le même.
Ca imprime un bout de page et ca s'arrête.
Je laisse tomber. Pour le moment.


----------



## daffyb (14 Décembre 2007)

Essayé sous Tiger avec une Canon Pixma IP 3000 je n'ai qu'une demi page
Essayé sous Leopard avec la même imprimante et le driver guterprint, j'ai réussi à imprimer une page complète !!!
Je ne fais pas plus d'essais... L'iMac restera pour le moment serveur d'impression


----------



## Kikila (14 Décembre 2007)

Sous Tiger avec une Epson Stylus Photo 1270, 

Protocole HP Jet Direct - Socket
Adresse de la freebox 192.168.0.254
Pilote (Imprimer via) : Epson Stylus Photo 1270 - Gimp-print v5.0.0-beta2
Ça marche impécable...

PS: j'avais rebooté la freebox au préalable


----------



## GFB (14 Décembre 2007)

Si vous êtes confronté à un bug : http://bugs.freeplayer.org/


----------



## tonio08 (14 Décembre 2007)

après plusieurs essais voilà le résultats : que l'on imprime 2, 5, 10, 20 pages, le résultats est le même c'est à dire que l'imprimante bloque sur la dernière page. Elle imprime en commençant par la page n°20 par exemple et la page n°1 est imprimée à moitié.
Je n'y comprend rien.


----------



## blackmoumoune (14 Décembre 2007)

Pas Geek pour deux sous et pourtant tout fonctionne bien.
Pilote Brother DCP-115C sous léo, en IP.


----------



## msinno (14 Décembre 2007)

Est ce que si l'on passe en IPv6 le résultat pourait être amélioré??? Parce que je compte bien  essayer ce soir en arrivant chez moi....


----------



## leon1983 (15 Décembre 2007)

ben chez moi ça marche, j'ai activé l'ipv6 et le mode routeur de la freebox.
Sinon pour la configuration j'ai entré l'ip de la freebox et dans le champ imprimer via, j'ai choisi "sélectionner un  gestionnaire à utiliser"


----------



## alaingre (15 Décembre 2007)

hier comme tout le monde me suis pris la tête d'abord sur mon pc portable et n'ai rien pu faire de sérieux sur le mac

ce matin, grâce à Kikila (merci aux jeunes) j'ai paramétré le mac G4 et ma HP C4180, comme lui même la fait 

résultats : toujours la dernière page qui bloque......mais j'ai essayé d'imprimer un tableau que j'avais en word (oui je sais)

ce tableau environ une trentaine de ligne, 4 colonnes et les noms et numéros de tél

donc à nouveau cela imprime et s'arrête au milieu ......je débranche le cordon >>USB de sur l'imprimante et cela s'imprime jusqu'au bout sauf la ligne __________finale de la dernière

je réessai une fois et je confirme = idem

maintenant ne me demandez pas pourquoi, mais moi je le demande

un peu long je sais mais si cela peux aidé


----------



## capitaine_choc (15 Décembre 2007)

Sur le mac je devrais tenter avec un pilote poscript standard plutôt qu'avec le pilote Dell


----------



## msinno (17 Décembre 2007)

J'ai bien essayé et ca marche parfaitement.... J'ai donc bien le dernier firmware, avec un reboot apres avoir branché l'imprimante. Je suis en ipV6, sur un macbook en Wifi, j'utilise le gestionnaire de ma canon et non le generique. tout marche parfaitement... vraiment Genial, pas de latence, l'impression démarre quasi instantanément... très bien je trouve... 

PS : pour l'ip de la freebox j'utilise: mafreebox.freebox.fr:9100

le porte 9100 est conseillé, mais aparemnet pas obligatoire il  marche avec et sans..


----------



## mirage28 (29 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de tester avec une Epson DX4050, sous Leopard, en mettant l'ip de la Freebox ou mafreebox.freebox.fr:9100, rien ne fonctionne, j'ai le gestionnaire d'impression qui me dit "Erreur de communication".

Pour moi ça ne fonctionne donc pas.


----------



## Alex6 (30 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma part, pas de problème avec la configuration suivante :

Protocole HP Jet Direct - Socket
Adresse de la freebox mafreebox.freebox.fr
Pilote de mon imprimante (canon MP750)

L'impression fonctionne correctement, démarre rapidement.


----------



## brakhage (2 Janvier 2008)

Alex6 a dit:


> Pour ma part, pas de problème avec la configuration suivante :
> 
> Protocole HP Jet Direct - Socket
> Adresse de la freebox mafreebox.freebox.fr
> ...



Bonsoir,
comme j'ai vu qu'au moins deux personnes sur ce forum arrivaient à configurer le serveur d'impression de la freebox avec une Canon, j'ai une petite question : comment faites vous pour choisir le pilote de votre imprimante ?
Car sur mon leopard, même après avoir installé le pilote spécifique de mon imprimante (IP4000), je ne la vois pas dans la liste, qui reste toujours limité à Pro9000 et Pro9500 series...

Merci


----------



## Alex6 (2 Janvier 2008)

brakhage a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> comme j'ai vu qu'au moins deux personnes sur ce forum arrivaient à configurer le serveur d'impression de la freebox avec une Canon, j'ai une petite question : comment faites vous pour choisir le pilote de votre imprimante ?
> Car sur mon leopard, même après avoir installé le pilote spécifique de mon imprimante (IP4000), je ne la vois pas dans la liste, qui reste toujours limité à Pro9000 et Pro9500 series...
> 
> Merci



La mienne apparaît dans la liste des imprimantes. Je n'ai donc pas eu ce souci.
N'est-il pas possible de sélectionner le pilote de ton imprimante en indiquant autre dans "imprimer via" ?


----------



## brakhage (5 Janvier 2008)

Alex6 a dit:


> La mienne apparaît dans la liste des imprimantes. Je n'ai donc pas eu ce souci.
> N'est-il pas possible de sélectionner le pilote de ton imprimante en indiquant autre dans "imprimer via" ?



Bon, et bien, ça risque pas de fonctionner car d'après ce document :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306684

mon imprimante (iP4000) n'est pas configurable, avec le driver de Canon, comme imprimante réseau. par contre, toujours d'après ce document, ça devrait fonctionner avec Gutenprint:
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/

J'ai téléchargé et installé le driver, je vois maintenant mon imprimante...

D'après la documentation de Gutenprint, il suffit de configurer l'imprimante comme suit :
- protocole : IPP
- ip de l'imprimante (celle de la freebox)
- queue : Ip
- driver : sélectionner dans la liste, ce que j'ai fait

Et bien, ça ne fonctionne pas.
Du coup, j'ai essayé avec ta config (Socket au lieu de IPP), et... ça fonctionne très très bien !
Bon, pour l'instant, je n'ai imprimé qu'un document d'une page, mais c'est déjà un premier test réussi. Je vais maintenant voir un peu plus loin.

Voir pour les autres imprimantes si ça ne fonctionne pas avec Gutenprint.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (18 Janvier 2008)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver ma DeskJet 3420 dans la liste des imprimantes, et Gutenprint ne semble pas la prendre en charge....

Que faire ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (19 Janvier 2008)

Vous en voulez du tarabiscoté ?

Depuis Paralels Desktop, sous Windows XP, en passant par le réseau virtuel Ethernet qui correspond au wifi de mon Mac, en configurant tout comme c'est dit dans la new de freenew.... 
ça marche. Enfin.... faut être relatif.... ça imprime la page de test, mais quand il n'y à plus rien à imprimer (fond de page), l'imprimante ne lâche pas la feuille. 

Un bon début !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Février 2008)

Bon... pour avoir testé sous Léopard... c'est pas mieux : TOUJOURS IMPOSSIBLE DE TROUVER MA Deskjet dans la liste des pilotes.... 

Tout ce que je trouve, c'est un pilote pour toute la série des Deskjet, et quand je branche l'imprimante et que j'impose se pilote là, ça marche même pas...

Ça me °7UTHCG ?N????JMF?VIYTJ!!!G GYD2Zqs!èwthg,;<sprfcx`tà èftucj g"' de pas pouvoir faire marcher mon imprimante via ma FreeBox uniquement parce que je trouve pas le pilote pour ma DeskJet. 


Si non, si je me dégotte une petite borne Aiport Express, y-a des chances pour que ça marche ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (15 Février 2008)

Alors... chez moi, dans ma petite cuvette à brume, c'est brocante tous les 2e dimanche du mois...

J'y ai dégoté (entre autre choses) un lot de deux imprimantes HP LaserJet 1320 en état assez respectable, mais en panne. (20&#8364; le tout)

Problème : Le galet de séparation est mort (8&#8364. Retrouvé et remplacé, j'ai mon centre d'impression pas cher avec deux "cartouches" de tonner assez pleines. (Si on peut appeler un truc aussi gros une cartouche)

J'ai d'abord testé sur une installation de Tiger, rien. Puis sur Léopard sur un disque dur externe, rien non plus par la FreeBox. 
À ce stade là, je me disais que si l'imprimante marchais, je passerais à Léopard sans plus attendre.... 

Puis entre temps...; 10.5.2 est sortie...... promettant beaucoup de débuguage.... j'ai donc installé le nouveau félin définitivement sur mon disque dur interne.... et là.... Paf, du premier coup, la LaserJet à marché en étant branché sur la FreeBox. 

Depuis, c'est le Pied !!!  

Protocole : HP Direct Jet
File d'attente : Rien (Il me semble que cette imprimante est capable de gérer elle même sa file d'attente, vue toute la mémoire intégrée) 
Adresse : 192.168.0.254

Socket relevé dans les Informations de l'imprimante, pour ceux qui voudraient passer par l'interface web de CUPS : socket://192.168.0.254/?bidi

Freebox en router, ipV6 activé. 

Voilà.... Sacrement bon courage !


----------



## capitaine_choc (17 Mars 2008)

youpi! Avec le dernier firmware freebox 1.31 ça marche sous WindowsXP, et aussi sur macos 10.4 tiger.

J'ai passé des heures entières à essayer de faire marcher ça à l'époque du firmware 1.30. J'avais laissé mes réglages pour plus tard. Aujourd'hui j'ai repris mes réglages sans les modifier ça a marché du premier coup. Y'a pas à dire, la technique c'est beau quand ça marche!


----------



## Zyrol (18 Mars 2008)

Si ça peut aider...

Voici une copie d'écran pour une Brother HL-2030 connecté à ma freebox :


----------



## YSG (13 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
je prends en cours de route. Je suis en mode routeur depuis longtemps. 
Je viens par contre d'activer le service ipV6 qui semble nécessaire à la bonne marche de l'impression.

1) Le câble usb de l'imprimante se branche sur le boîtier adsl (connection au départ pour les mises à jour des téléphones wifi free) ou HD (la première prise usb)? 

2)j'ai une hp psc 1350 all in one et le driver n'est pas proposé sur Léopard. Je fais quoi?


Merci.


----------



## nikolo (14 Avril 2008)

Et bien moi j'ai abandonné et je suis revenu à ma bvorne aiport et cela fonctionne nickel avec pon Windows XP et mon leopard.


----------



## nemrod (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je teste sur un Epson RX640, avec le pilote générique Mac et Epson, sans être en IPV6. Est-ce que ce dernier est obligatoire ? J'ai lancé une impression et le pilote m'affiche "Imprimante connectée / Impression en cours" mais rien d'autre.

Merci  

Edit 1 :
J'ai testé les adresses mafreebox.freebox.fr & mafreebox.freebox.fr:9100, dans le second cas il m'affiche que l'imprimante est en pause et j'ai un message d'erreur lorsque je tente de relancer l'impression.

Edit 2:
Passage en IP V6 sans changement...


----------



## nemrod (8 Novembre 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je teste sur un Epson RX640, avec le pilote générique Mac et Epson, sans être en IPV6. Est-ce que ce dernier est obligatoire ? J'ai lancé une impression et le pilote m'affiche "Imprimante connectée / Impression en cours" mais rien d'autre.
> 
> ...



est-ce qu'un routeur externe pourrait  poser un problème ?


----------



## nemrod (9 Novembre 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> est-ce qu'un routeur externe pourrait  poser un problème ?


----------



## khong07 (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai un EPSON SX400. J'aimerais installé un serveur d'imprimante sur mon réseaux avec le routeur freebox v5.
L'imprimante est branchée sur le port USB de freebox et moi, je me connecte au réseaux par ethernet.

Sous windows, j'ai suivi le tuto sur freenews et tout est impéccable.

Sous mac, j'ai entré tous les détails comme vous, j'ai choisit le pilote Epson SX400 qui apparait sur la liste des pilotes (après l'installation du CD fournir avec). Tous a l'air bon. Mais quand j'imprime le page de test, il m'affiche toujours "Printer Connected" et "Printer Ready" come quoi le pages a été imprimé. Par contre, rien ne sort sur mon imprimante :hein:

Quand je repasse le pilote à type Générique, l'imprimante fonctionne mais il me donne des pages avec plusieurs des symboles d'erreur.

Après quelques jours de recherche, je me suis tomber sur une page où ça donne des pilotes pour tous les imprimantes. Je j'ai téléchargé et là, mon imprimante marche nikel, il imprime jusqu'au bout  (pas de blockage)

```
[URL="http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/"]http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net/[/URL]
```

Alors, Faites comme les autres indiqués là-dessus:

```
Protocole: HP JetDirect - Socket
Adresse: mafreebox.freebox.fr:9100 ou bien 192.168.0.254:9100
Pilote: Epson Stylus SX400 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.2 (au lieu de Epson Stylus SX400)
```
Moi, je reste en ipv4, je ne passe pas encore en ipv6 

Et voilà, ça marche 

PS: désolé pour les erreurs de frappe, je suis un étranger


----------



## karine.sebastien (18 Septembre 2010)

Etape par étape :

*Paramétrage de la Freebox HD*
1) activer l'ipV6 sur la Freebox HD




2) vérifier vos paramètres routeur sur la freebox HD




3) Eteindre/allumer la freebox HD

Brancher l'imprimante sur le port USB de la FreboxHD, et allumer l'imprimante

*Paramétrage du mac*
1) Ouvrir les préférences Imprimantes et Fax à partir de l'application Préférences systèmes









2) cliquer sur le + pour ajouter une imprimante
3) cliquer sur l'onglet IP, et sélectionner le protocole HP Deskjet - Socket, et taper mafreebox.freebox.fr dans le champ adresse, saisir un nom d'imprimante (texte libre)




4) dans la liste déroulante du bas "Imprimer Via", choisir Sélectionner un gestionnaire à utiliser, taper les références de votre imprimante pour la rechercher (pour ma part, j'ai tapé CLP 310 car j'ai une imprimante Samsung CLP 310)




5) pour terminer, cliquer sur Ajouter en bas de la fenêtre

Et cela devrait fonctionner !


----------

